
Debian 7.6 released - arnieswap
http://www.themukt.com/2014/07/14/debian-7-6-released/
======
jlgaddis
Actual announcement:
[https://www.debian.org/News/2014/20140712](https://www.debian.org/News/2014/20140712)

